# 10 Things You Should Know About The Federal Reserve



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Haven't brought up the Fed for awhile and we wouldn't want to slip off their radar now would we? Follow the link to read the commentary under each heading.

http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/...merican-should-know-about-the-federal-reserve

*#1 The Federal Reserve System Is A Privately Owned Banking Cartel*

*#2 The Federal Reserve System Is A Perpetual Debt Machine*

*#3 The Federal Reserve Has Destroyed More Than 96% Of The Value Of The U.S. Dollar*

*#4 The Federal Reserve Can Bail Out Whoever It Wants To With No Accountability*

*#5 The Federal Reserve Is Paying Banks Not To Lend Money*

*#6 The Federal Reserve Creates Artificial Economic Bubbles That Are Extremely Damaging*

*#7 The Federal Reserve System Is Dominated By The Big Wall Street Banks*

*#8 It Is Not An Accident That We Saw The Personal Income Tax And The Federal Reserve System Both Come Into Existence In 1913*

*#9 The Current Federal Reserve Chairman, Ben Bernanke, Has A Nightmarish Track Record Of Incompetence*

*#10 The Federal Reserve Has Become Way Too Powerful*


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Haven't brought up the Fed for awhile and we wouldn't want to slip off their radar now would we? Follow the link to read the commentary under each heading.
> 
> http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/...merican-should-know-about-the-federal-reserve
> 
> ...


And your problem is? :gaah:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder. We all have a tendency to become complacent when the news is the same day after day and no truth in it. Come on guys stay on your toes and keep listening and watching. I don't see how our economy can keep going unless some drastic changes are made, like a new president and new congress & senate. Prepare for the worst and Pray for the best.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I was just coming over to post that exact same article from a different source 

This appears to be an unresolvable global conundrum.

Just thought up an analogy to the situation. You're in a hole 50' down, it's raining and the sides of the hole are getting wet. Somebody throws you a shovel... to what dig, a deeper hole?


----------



## SuspectZero (Feb 3, 2011)

Lets not forget the money they print is given to our government at intrest. So how does a government ever really become debt free as long as the Fed continues to print fiat.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

SuspectZero said:


> Lets not forget the money they print is given to our government at intrest. So how does a government ever really become debt free as long as the Fed continues to print fiat.


you can't. and eventually something has to give.


----------



## roym6015 (Feb 8, 2012)

HOT NEWS, I just heard that the Government is going to digital money.Digital money can be traced,so what's going to happed when the people who live in a cash only business suddenly have to account for their money? They will be effectively cut off from their money,or rather the source of money.The chaos this will make for illegal money will cause a ripple in the system and maybe trouble. 90% of all money right now is done digitally and a good reason for the Government to go to the dollar coin. The better reason they are going this way is because nickels cost .09 cents to make now I can't remember what the cost of making dollars was but you get the point ,it cost a lot of money making money. If you have got money hidden away you better find an asset to put it in to or a way to make it legit. Maybe putting it in an offshore or out of the country account would be a better way to keep it.Maybe buying Gold and Silver would be a way to hang on to it, but then you have to account for it that way too. I don't have any money so that's not my problem but the chaos ight be my problem and that's why I'm tell you guys.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder. America is being assailed from so many sides and so many ways it's hard to keep up with everything all the time. Every day a new issue comes up from one of the alphabet agencies to overwhelm us. Just stay true to yourself and your family:kiss:. Keep your powder dry and your face in the wind.


----------



## wolfer (Jan 25, 2012)

I found this audio today that was broadcast on a radio station in Arizona this week. It is the most informative easily understandable description of the Fed who they are and what they do and why.

http://www.moneyradio1510.com/Audio-Archive?id=4599


----------

